# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > General >  Favourite Seasons

## pyrocanthus

I love Spring and Summer, for me its daffodils, blackbirds singing, and a time of new growth (Spring) and of course longer days. Summer means wearing my favourite dresses, t shirts and the looking forward to Summer holidays ( in the UK as going abroad is not for me just now). Wimbledon on the TV and strawberries!! What seasons do you like?

----------

Perdita (05-09-2020)

----------


## Perdita

> I love Spring and Summer, for me its daffodils, blackbirds singing, and a time of new growth (Spring) and of course longer days. Summer means wearing my favourite dresses, t shirts and the looking forward to Summer holidays ( in the UK as going abroad is not for me just now). Wimbledon on the TV and strawberries!! What seasons do you like?


Same for me, cannot stand cold and wet weather so spring and summer until early autumn are my favourite seasons  :Smile:

----------

